# Center View Dash Display



## muccimr (Jul 28, 2004)

I have a 2004 Maxima. Great car except. In the sun it is hard to see the Center View dash panel. With Sun glasses on I can barley see it at all. Anyone having the same problem ?


----------



## Maxima80 (Jun 21, 2004)

muccimr said:


> I have a 2004 Maxima. Great car except. In the sun it is hard to see the Center View dash panel. With Sun glasses on I can barley see it at all. Anyone having the same problem ?


we have a dimmer. turn it to max/day. if you still can't see it, check your eyes.


----------



## Madxtreme01 (Jun 3, 2006)

muccimr said:


> I have a 2004 Maxima. Great car except. In the sun it is hard to see the Center View dash panel. With Sun glasses on I can barley see it at all. Anyone having the same problem ?



If you are still under 36k miles, there is an updated screen kit for the maximas that can be installed, it is covered under warranty if you are under 36k, and it really just removes the outer screen cover that dust ends up getting behind anyway.. I work for nissan so if you have any other questions ill be glad to answer


----------



## gils04se (Jun 21, 2006)

*is there a part number for the screen kit?*

I've got the same problem with my '04, and I'd like to go to the dealership and request the upgrade it. My concern is the dealership wil give me he old "deer in the headlights" look and dismiss the whole thing. Is there some type of kit part number that perhaps I can reference to support my visit


----------

